# [SOLVED] xbox 360 controller on pc moves by itself in games



## huxter (Nov 30, 2011)

so i got this madcatz xbox 360 wired controller, i connect it to my pc it installad the drivers automatically. in all the games that i try ( Batman AC, Skyrim, ALice, etc) i start moving by mysefl like im pressing the analog sticks.

any help on this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: xbox 360 controller on pc moves by itself in games*

I haven't used my game pad with analog inputs in quite awhile, but you generally have to calibrate analog inputs.


----------



## huxter (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: xbox 360 controller on pc moves by itself in games*

lol, just tried to calibrate and the x/y axis just keeps moving guess its the controller :neutral:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: xbox 360 controller on pc moves by itself in games*

That will do it. Now you know.

Time for an upgrade :smile::wink:


----------

